# Back on board.



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

So this morning I got back on a horse just over five weeks since I managed to fall off and break my hip I rode Harvey for half an hour this morning I only walked .
It felt a little strange but generally ok Harvey was a very calm boy ( heâ€™s a really sweet person ) so I will aim for half an hour tomorrow.
I have got a super rider who has just gone free lance to come three times a week to give the horses more exciting things to do while I get back on track .
Sheâ€™s lovely with the horses one of those people horses just automatically like so thatâ€™s was lucky timing .
I am also going to start getting them down to my dressage trainer to ride shortly .
So Harvey and I need to do some fat fighters together .
Sadly I better at horses reducing diets than my own .


----------



## Mule (1 June 2019)

I didn't know you broke your hip 
Glad you're better.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 June 2019)

You broke your hip? I missed that, what happened?

Glad youâ€™re back on board. This is indeed news that is worthy of being being posted in the Equestrian News section .


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2019)

You've had a replacement haven't you? That seems ultra quick, are you made of Kevlar?

I love it that you posted this in Equestrian News ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

I did not mean to I thought I had put it tack room I am really not fit to be out without supervision.


----------



## YorksG (1 June 2019)

Well done on the recoveryðŸ˜Š


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

ycbm said:



			You've had a replacement haven't you? That seems ultra quick, are you made of Kevlar?

I love it that you posted this in Equestrian News ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If I where made from Kevlar I might not have broken it .
Yes I had a total hip replacement.


----------



## cobgoblin (1 June 2019)

You be careful Goldenstar. 
OH asked the consultant how long before he could ride... His first reply was 'never', but then said it should be a few months.


----------



## JennBags (1 June 2019)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't know you'd broken your hip! 5 weeks does seem awfully quick, do take care.
I also love that this is in equestrian news ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Shady (1 June 2019)

Lol, I love that it is in equestrian news as well. It seems appropriate somehow!
Yes, you take care GS. Don't go doing too much .
Lovely that you are back on board though xx


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

Was told by the physio two weeks after the op to get rid of my walking stick to go away and get on with life 
I see the consultant on Monday I will try not to fall off  tomorrow.
Apart from being stiff when I get up I feel pretty good .
I start a one to one yoga class on Wednesday ðŸ˜±


----------



## Auslander (1 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Was told by the physio two weeks after the op to get rid of my walking stick to go away and get on with life
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you might have wilfully misunderstood what the physio meant by "Get on with life"?


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

Auslander said:



			Do you think you might have wilfully misunderstood what the physio meant by "Get on with life"?

Click to expand...


Well tbh she might not have fully realised what at 58 I consider normal I have waited another three weeks I have been very good.
Itâ€™s a bit sad when you get to the age where they ask you in hospital if you normally dress yourself .


----------



## cobgoblin (1 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Was told by the physio two weeks after the op to get rid of my walking stick to go away and get on with life
I see the consultant on Monday I will try not to fall off  tomorrow.
Apart from being stiff when I get up I feel pretty good .
I start a one to one yoga class on Wednesday ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...


Did the physio mean 'normal' life? 

I wouldn't admit it to the consultant if I were you.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

Of course I will tell him .


----------



## cobgoblin (1 June 2019)

Cross posted re physio... 

When they asked you if you dressed yourself... We're you not tempted to say ' no I'm always dressed by my maid'?


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 June 2019)

Is the new hip on your good side or your wonky side? 

If itâ€™s on your wonky side, might you heal up better then you were before the fall?


----------



## Mule (1 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I did not mean to I thought I had put it tack room I am really not fit to be out without supervision.
		
Click to expand...

Like myself


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Is the new hip on your good side or your wonky side? 

If itâ€™s on your wonky side, might you heal up better then you were before the fall?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the side where I broke the leg and knee I have already had the right hip replaced .


----------



## Meredith (1 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Well tbh she might not have fully realised what at 58 I consider normal I have waited another three weeks I have been very good.
Itâ€™s a bit sad when you get to the age where they ask you in hospital if you normally dress yourself .
		
Click to expand...

Glad you are feeling so well GS. take it carefully and I am sure you will be fine.
In response to your last comment
A friendâ€™s husband is a farmer in his 70â€™s. He works at the farm every day. He has a dodgy knee and had to answer a phone questionaire about his mobility and pain. 
Question 1.. Does it hurt when you step down a kerb?
Answer was something like No we donâ€™t have kerbs here but it hurts a bit when I climb in to the tractor


----------



## neddy man (1 June 2019)

My replacement was December waited till April till i rode, and  i'm  glad i did , i'm riding 9+ hours a week now with no problems. Seen others rush back, mentally a nice thing to do but personally i think its physically  to soon, seen some regret rushing it.


----------



## Red-1 (1 June 2019)

Gosh, what a sad thing to happen, but bravo on getting back on your feet, or 4 feet as quickly as you have. X


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

I have my other hip replaced so I do know what to expect .

On the last one I had started riding when I went to see the consultant he did his things and said you are riding again I said yes how did you know .
He said from your range of movement I have only seen one other like that at six weeks and it belonged to a mountaineer .
Thatâ€™s the thing with hips the more you do the better they get .
Interestingly thereâ€™s been a big study on dislocation risk which has lead to a relaxation on the advice given since I had my first replacement.
Basically spontaneous dislocation is not as big a risk as was previously thought .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 June 2019)

Good for you GS!  Crack on ðŸ˜Ž
Lady in my RC group for sj this morning had her 2nd hip done 9 weeks ago,  cheerfully popping 75 to 80, been back on 4 weeks and built up. She's 68! I was aghast at 1st, then envious of her, her horse is a fab schoolmaster. But she said it would be a while longer before she gets cracking on with her 5 yr old,  amazing


----------



## Goldenstar (1 June 2019)

The more I see my in-laws coping with life in their 90â€™s the more I think being sensible is a poor idea


----------



## JennBags (1 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			The more I see my in-laws coping with life in their 90â€™s the more I think being sensible is a poor idea
		
Click to expand...

Very good point GS!


----------



## dogatemysalad (3 June 2019)

Excellent news. So glad you're recovering well. I agree with your approach, you know your horse and your body and your progress since the operation. I'm the same age as you and within reason,  you have to use it or lose it. I'll confess to strapping my leg to the stirrup after having a bone tumour removed,though only because I had a horse that treated me like a China doll.


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			If I where made from Kevlar I might not have broken it .
Yes I had a total hip replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell - that WAS fast (and probably strictly against doctor's orders, lol.)  I KNOW I have to have a hip replacement sometime - but keep putting off the idea of that being essential.  It almost certainly IS if I want to get back on a horse before I die - but trying everything else before because I'm scared it will stop me getting on the tractor, lol.  After all, with 40 horses, a tractor driver is essential and I sure don't want to let loose ANY of my team to kill themselves or wreck whichever of my 2 tractors is working at the time (they are geriatric too, lol.)

Pease be very careful, though - don't overdo it - at least until your specialist tells you it's safe to go back to ALL your normal activities (I would guess he said at LEAST 8 weeks after surgery, lol.)


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2019)

The physio has already told me go back to normal and work to comfort.
Thereâ€™s been a big study on the dislocation risk which has amended the advice they give now .
A hip replacement should not stop you getting on a tractor ( except of course straight after itâ€™s done ) you might have to use a step are something at first 
Atm there are some things I find hard lifting bags of feed is not possible basically anything that requires leaning forwards and lifting a weight.
I went to the supermarket on my own this week and I found that hard work .
I rode again yesterday and tried trot which felt much better than walk tbh .
I will just keep going a like that for a while .
The horse is being a saint by Contendo out of a Cruising mare heâ€™s not got the usual breeding for a RDA horse but heâ€™s such a kind horse I love him .
I am eyeing up H the ID heâ€™s got the temperament for the job but not the body shape !


----------



## dogatemysalad (3 June 2019)

I was chatting to a man in his 70s just before crossing Striding Edge on Helvellyn who cheerfully mentioned how great his double hip replacements were. He was waiting for his companions to catch up. After several minutes, they arrived out of breath. I smiled when I noticed they were in their 20s.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I am eyeing up H the ID heâ€™s got the temperament for the job but not the body shape
		
Click to expand...

Now that you have two bionic hip joints, you may find it easier to stretch yourself astride the IDs!


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 June 2019)

Great news. Glad you are recovering well.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2019)

Back the consultant just said I knew you would be riding by the time I saw you again .
Happy for me to crack on ..


----------



## QuantockHills (4 June 2019)

I had my first hip replacement and 40 and the other hip at 41 (arthritis). It was agony to ride or walk etc for the 7 years before my replacements but now, no pain whatsoever! I waited 8 weeks after the first op and 12 weeks after the second. My surgeon said i couldn't ride anymore in case I fell off, but the physio's said to get on with it. It's the twisting you have to be careful with but I can even do the splits now! JG stop putting it off!!!


----------



## Reacher (5 June 2019)

Glad  you are up and about.
My mum, a retired physio, had her first hip replacement last year (at 79) and was back at RS at about 6-8 weeks (canâ€™t remember exactly). She had 2nd hip done on Saturday .
One thing she does advise is to be careful dismounting and landing heavily on the artificial hip which could break. She once had a patient who jumped off a stile and broke the artificial hip.
When mum is back in the saddle she says she is going to dismount onto s large mounting block


----------



## Fiona (5 June 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I have my other hip replaced so I do know what to expect .

On the last one I had started riding when I went to see the consultant he did his things and said you are riding again I said yes how did you know .
He said from your range of movement I have only seen one other like that at six weeks and it belonged to a mountaineer .
Thatâ€™s the thing with hips the more you do the better they get .
Interestingly thereâ€™s been a big study on dislocation risk which has lead to a relaxation on the advice given since I had my first replacement.
Basically spontaneous dislocation is not as big a risk as was previously thought .
		
Click to expand...


That's very interesting  GS...

My hubby is 3 weeks post hip replacement,  and was told three months before he can ride...

I'll tell him your news..

Look after yourself x 

Fiona


----------



## cobgoblin (5 June 2019)

Fiona said:



			That's very interesting  GS...

My hubby is 3 weeks post hip replacement,  and was told three months before he can ride...

I'll tell him your news..

Look after yourself x

Fiona
		
Click to expand...


Get your hubby to ask if he had a cemented or non cemented replacement.... If its non cemented, then it's wise to wait until the bone has grown around the prosthesis.


----------



## Fiona (5 June 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			Get your hubby to ask if he had a cemented or non cemented replacement.... If its non cemented, then it's wise to wait until the bone has grown around the prosthesis.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly will, I thought they were all cemented?   

Fiona


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2019)

Just had my first one to one yoga lesson .
I did a lot of yoga in my twentyâ€™s and early thirties .
I really enjoyed it I felt really good after going to have one weekly ,the teacher sent me away to practise just my breathing until next week .


----------



## tristar (6 June 2019)

great news in  equestrian news

enjoy yourself!


----------



## Goldenstar (6 June 2019)

tristar said:



			great news in  equestrian news

enjoy yourself!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I meant to put it Tack Room I am useless.


----------



## Ceriann (8 June 2019)

I waited 12 weeks but did feel very ready to get back on at that point.  I will say the 2nd and 3rd ride were agony as my sore muscles adjusted.  4 weeks does feel very soon but you know your own body.


----------

